# bricked? white led of death, no boot



## monkey allen (Sep 8, 2011)

ive seen a few topics on this but none actually pertained to my case. I rooted my bionic, all went ok but at some point it stopped turning on. currently if i plug it into usb on pc, it gets the dreaded white light. if i plug into wall i get the motorolla logo, and it stays at that. tried every combination of volume and power. even tried using the car charger. its a bummer beacause i like dthe phone for the whole day i had it.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Battery dead? What happened prior to the state Its in now?

sent from my icy bionic


----------



## monkey allen (Sep 8, 2011)

btw i cant get into fast boot or nothing, im guessing i have an expensive paperweight now.


----------



## monkey allen (Sep 8, 2011)

i had rooted it and installed a rom, a cm9 rom, it got stuck on cm9 boot loop and at some point went to the white light. such a bummer.


----------



## monkey allen (Sep 8, 2011)

oh and i dont really know if its dead, doesnt seem to charge, someone told me if the Motorola sybol is showing it isnt charging. i either get the red cicle if plugged into wall or white light plugged into usb


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Try this, I think your battery went dead and now can't be charged. Either go to vzw store and ask them to charge battery for you or if you know someone with a battery you can borrow it, see if you can get into fastboot and fix it.

sent from my icy bionic


----------



## monkey allen (Sep 8, 2011)

ok i can get to fastboot and stuff. can someone tell me how to restore?


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Do a search for bionic ics fxz (246). You can restore using rsd lite. Make sure you have the latest Motorola drivers as well.

sent from my icy bionic


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Monkey? You out there? Got it sorted?

sent from my icy bionic


----------

